# Τα κρατικά βραβεία λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης 2014



## nickel (Mar 20, 2014)

Τους βραχείς καταλόγους για τα Κρατικά Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης, Μετάφρασης έργου ξένης λογοτεχνίας σε ελληνική γλώσσα, Μετάφρασης έργου ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας σε ξένη γλώσσα και Απόδοσης έργου της αρχαίας ελληνικής γραμματείας στα νέα ελληνικά ανακοίνωσε το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού την Τετάρτη.

Οι βραχείς κατάλογοι συνοδεύονται από αιτιολογημένη έκθεση της επιτροπής.

*Μετάφραση έργου ξένης λογοτεχνίας σε ελληνική γλώσσα*

Η Επιτροπή Κρατικών Βραβείων Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης, ύστερα από 20 συνεδριάσεις, οι οποίες έλαβαν χώρα από τις 14 Οκτωβρίου 2013 έως τις 11 Μαρτίου 2014, κατέληξε σε έναν βραχύ κατάλογο που αριθμεί επτά βιβλία. Σε αυτά συμπεριλαμβάνονται λογοτεχνικά έργα πεζογραφίας, ποίησης και θεάτρου.

Η Επιτροπή κατέληξε στις συγκεκριμένες επιλογές, αφού εξέτασε τα 565 κατατεθέντα στην Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη έργα, καθώς και τα υποβληθέντα στην Επιτροπή βιβλία, σύμφωνα με τα κριτήρια που ορίζει ο σχετικός νόμος. Οι τίτλοι τού βραχέος καταλόγου παρατίθενται ακολούθως με τη σειρά που εμφανίζονται στον κατάλογο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης:

1. Πιέρ Μπριάν, _Ανοιχτή επιστολή στον Μέγα Αλέξανδρο_, μετ. Κατερίνα Σχινά, εκδόσεις Πατάκης

2.Ρόμπερτ Βάλζερ, Γιάκομπ φον Γκούντεν, _…..αυτό το όνειρο που ονομάζουμε ανθρώπινη ζωή….._, μετ. Βασίλης Πατέρας, εκδόσεις Ροές

3.Jean-Marie Blas de Robles, _Εκεί που ζουν οι τίγρεις_, μετ. Ρίτα Κολαΐτη, εκδόσεις Πόλις

4.Ράινερ Μαρία Ρίλκε, _Ελεγείες από το Ντουΐνο_, μετ. Συμεών Σταμπουλού, εκδόσεις Στιγμή

5.William Shakespeare, _Όνειρο καλοκαιρινής νύχτας_, μετ. Διονύσης Καψάλης, εκδόσεις Άγρα

6.Hans Fallada, _Ο πότης_, μετ. Έμη Βαϊκούση, εκδόσεις Κίχλη

7.Όσκαρ Ουάιλντ, _De Profundis_, μετ. Ανδρέας Παππάς, εκδόσεις Σμίλη

Το έργο της Επιτροπής κατέστη εξαιρετικά δύσκολο, καθώς ανάμεσα στους 600 περίπου τίτλους που εξετάστηκαν, υπήρξε μεγάλος αριθμός πολύ αξιόλογων μεταφράσεων, γεγονός ιδιαιτέρως ενθαρρυντικό μέσα στην κρίση που πλήττει τον χώρο του βιβλίου και του πολιτισμού εν γένει.

Η επιλογή των έργων πραγματοποιήθηκε με βάση μια δέσμη κριτηρίων, μεταξύ των οποίων ήταν η μεταφραστική δυσκολία, η ευρηματικότητα της μετάφρασης, ο σεβασμός στην ιδιοπροσωπία του συγγραφέα και την ιδιαιτερότητα του κειμένου, αλλά και η μέριμνα του μεταφραστή για την ενσωμάτωση του έργου στο λογοτεχνικό σύστημα υποδοχής. Επισημαίνεται ότι στους μεταφραζόμενους συγγραφείς περιλαμβάνονται κλασσικοί και νεώτεροι δημιουργοί, καθώς και σημαντικοί συγγραφείς που είναι λιγότερο γνωστοί στη χώρα μας.


*Απόδοση έργου της αρχαίας ελληνικής γραμματείας στα νέα ελληνικά*

Τα παρακάτω έργα επελέγησαν με βάση την επιτυχημένη μεταφραστική απόδοση, που σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις συνοδεύεται από πλούσιες βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές και υποσελίδιο υπομνηματισμό. Οι τίτλοι της βραχείας λίστας παρατίθενται ακολούθως με τη σειρά που εμφανίζονται στον κατάλογο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης:

1.Αίλιος Αριστείδης, _Ιεροί λόγοι_, μετ. Γιώργης Γιατρομανωλάκης, εκδόσεις Άγρα

2.Αίλιος Αριστείδης, _Ιεροί λόγοι_, μετ. Ελισάβετ Κούκη, εκδόσεις Σμίλη

3.Ευριπίδης, _Μήδεια_, μετ. Θ.Κ. Στεφανόπουλος, εκδόσεις Κίχλη

4.Ιαμβλίχου Χαλκιδέως εκ της Κοίλης Συρίας, _Προτρεπτικός επί φιλοσοφίαν_: _Όπου και ο προτρεπτικός του Αριστοτέλους, τα πυθαγορικά συμβολικά παραγγέλματα και ο ανώνυμος σοφιστής του 5ου αιώνος_, μετ. Λίνος Γ. Μπενάκης, εκδόσεις Ακαδημίας Αθηνών (Κέντρον Ερεύνης της Ελληνικής Φιλοσοφίας)


*Μετάφραση έργου ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας σε ξένη γλώσσα*

Στο ίδιο πλαίσιο, από τις 12 μεταφράσεις έργων νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας σε ξένες γλώσσες, που κατατέθηκαν στην Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη ή υποβλήθηκαν απευθείας στην Επιτροπή, επελέγησαν πέντε μεταφράσεις, που παρατίθενται ακολούθως με αλφαβητική σειρά:

1.Kiki Dimoula, _The brazen plagiarist_, μετ. Cecile Inglessis Margellos and Rika Lesser, εκδόσεις Yale University Press-New Haven & London

2.Ανδρέας Εμπειρίκος, _Κράμα Ενιαυτών και άλλα ποιήματα_, μετ. Γιάννης Γκούμας, εκδόσεις Άγρα

3.Petros Markaris, _Hellas Channel: Ein Fall für Kostas Charitos_, μετ. Michaella Prinzinger, εκδόσεις Diogenes

4.George Seferis, _Collected Poems_, μετ. Manolis, εκδόσεις Libros Libertad

5.Nouvelles Grecques Contemporaines, _Prends-moi au mot et donne-moi la main_, μετ. Jacques Bouchard, εκδόσεις L'Instant Même

Τα έργα επελέγησαν με κριτήρια ανάλογα αυτών που ίσχυσαν και κατά την επιλογή των μεταφρασμένων προς τα ελληνικά έργων. Επίσης συνυπολογίστηκε η συνεισφορά της μετάφρασης στη διάδοση της νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας, σε συνάρτηση πάντα με την ποιότητα του έργου.


Η σύνθεση της αρμόδιας επιτροπής έχει ως εξής:

1. Γεράσιμος Ζώρας, Πρόεδρος του Τμήματος Ιταλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας στο Εθνικό και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, (Πρόεδρος).

2. Ξανθίππη Δημητρούλια, Επίκουρη Καθηγήτρια του Τμήματος Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας στο Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης-Κριτικός Λογοτεχνίας, (Αντιπρόεδρος).

3. Αναστασία Αντωνοπούλου, Αναπληρώτρια Καθηγήτρια του Τμήματος Γερμανικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας του Εθνικού και Καποδιστριακού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών

4. Κατερίνα Τικτοπούλου, Επίκουρη Καθηγήτρια Νεοελληνικής Φιλολογίας του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης

5. Αθανάσιος Χρήστου, Επίκουρος Καθηγητής του Τμήματος Ιστορίας, Αρχαιολογίας και Διαχείρισης Πολιτιστικών Αγαθών του Πανεπιστημίου Πελοποννήσου

6. Βασίλειος Κωνσταντινόπουλος, Αναπληρωτής Καθηγητής του Τμήματος Φιλολογίας της Σχολής Ανθρωπιστικών Επιστημών και Πολιτισμικών Σπουδών του Πανεπιστημίου Πελοποννήσου

7. Κωνσταντίνα Σιδέρη, Μεταφράστρια

8. Γρηγόρης Μπέκος, Δημοσιογράφος, Κριτικός Λογοτεχνίας

9. Κλαίτη Σωτηριάδου, Συγγραφέας-Μεταφράστρια (μέλη).

http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231304763


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2014)

Τους νικητές των Κρατικών Βραβείων Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης, που αφορούν στις εκδόσεις του 2012, ανακοίνωσε την Παρασκευή το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και Αθλητισμού.

Το *βραβείο μετάφρασης έργου ξένης λογοτεχνίας στην ελληνική γλώσσα* απονέμεται ομόφωνα εξ ημισείας στον *Συμεών Σταμπουλού* για τη μετάφραση του έργου _*Ελεγείες από το Ντουίνο*_ του Ρίλκε (εκδόσεις Στιγμή), και στον *Διονύση Καψάλη* για τη μετάφραση του έργου *Όνειρο καλοκαιρινής νύχτας* του Σαίξπηρ (εκδόσεις Άγρα).

Το *βραβείο απόδοσης έργου της αρχαίας ελληνικής γραμματείας στα νέα ελληνικά* απονέμεται ομόφωνα εξ ημισείας στον *Γιώργη Γιατρομανωλάκη* για τη μετάφραση του έργου _*Ιεροί λόγοι*_ του *Αίλιου Αριστείδη* (εκδόσεις Άγρα) και στον *Λίνο Μπενάκη* για τη μετάφραση του έργου *Προτρεπτικός επί φιλοσοφίαν* του *Ιαμβλίχου Χαλκιδέως*, εκδόσεις Ακαδημίας Αθηνών.

Το *βραβείο μετάφρασης έργου ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας σε ξένη γλώσσα* απονέμεται κατά πλειοψηφία στις *Σεσίλ Ιγγλέση-Μαργέλλου* και *Rika Lesser* για τη *μετάφραση ποιημάτων της Κικής Δημουλά*, στον τόμο *Selected Poems:The brazen plagiarist*, της Κικής Δημουλά (εκδόσεις Yale University Press-New Haven & London).
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231313741

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους. Και ώρα να επενδύσουμε...


----------

